# Cementing



## فيصل الطائي (28 أغسطس 2008)

this is a nice simple pps file talks about the cement jobs


----------



## فيصل الطائي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*كلمة السر*

اخوتي الاعزاء نسيت ان اوضح ان الملف قد يكون محمي بكلمة سر فاذا كان كذلك فأن كلمة السر هي (1000000) يعني مليون رقما


----------



## كاظم المهندس (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي لكن كيف يتحمل.......تحياتي


----------



## ازال اويل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخيِِ


----------



## azher (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور استاذ فيصل ...


----------



## engg90 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهرة الاوركيد (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نور المصراوى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس والى الامام دائما


----------



## فراشة الامل (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي بارك الله بيك


----------



## notime4life (13 أكتوبر 2008)

حلو والله ولله يجزيك الخير


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (27 أكتوبر 2011)

thank u very much


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (4 يناير 2012)

Thanks a lot my friend


----------



## chmgha2006 (8 يناير 2012)

*need heelp*

hi 
i'm a cementing supervisor and i'm looking for a job please if you have any companies adress please advise to my email: 
chmgha2006 at yah00 dot fr


----------

